# Gas free gto???



## jermsman18 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey this just came to me and I have no idea if its possible. But what they heck. Does anyone know if you can set the gto up to run flex fuel or bio or anything like that??? if so, do you know how hard or how much to do such a mod?? any info would be great! thanx ahead of time


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*With the onslaught of new fuels that will be introduced to reduce oil dependency I think we are all going to see different kinds of fuel available. GM recommends the use of ethanol and other reformulated gases as long as they comply to EPA regulations which I am sure gas stations do. The engines are NOT designed for methanol. Methanol can corrode metal parts in the fuel system and damage rubber parts. Also fuels that contain MMT (metchloclopentadientyl Mangansese Tricarbonyl) can reduce spark plug life and the emissions can be affected. You may get a malfunction indicator lamp lit up to alert you of a problem. Basically what MMT is, is a chemical added to fuel to boost the Octane. 

With new fuels and engines like this, you gotta be careful what juice you get.

I used bio fuel a couple of times. As I have posted numerous times, I will alternate 93 octane and 89 octane at 1/2 tank refills if the price for mid grade is say 10 cents a gallon or more than 93o.. I have used bio fuel at 89 octane and mixed it with "standard" fuel 93 octane and noticed no difference in performance. I used this at the shore where gas gouging is a way of life. However I have not done this more than twice or so. As long as it's ethanol it should be ok. 

IMO you have a high performance car, it requires high performance fuel and TLC to give you optimum results. I would not chance using bio or straight vegetable oil to power it, for me it's just not worth the risk of damage no matter if the alternatives are found to be ok. IMO use the fuel that's supposed to be used. Long term damage? Don't chance it. NASCAR and others who are experimenting with bio, their engines are set up for it. 

Nothings free, the gas free gas may end up costing you thousands in repairs.*


----------



## jermsman18 (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you so much judge! saves me lots! my hat off to you!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *With the onslaught of new fuels that will be introduced to reduce oil dependency I think we are all going to see different kinds of fuel available. GM recommends the use of ethanol and other reformulated gases as long as they comply to EPA regulations which I am sure gas stations do. The engines are NOT designed for methanol. Methanol can corrode metal parts in the fuel system and damage rubber parts. Also fuels that contain MMT (metchloclopentadientyl Mangansese Tricarbonyl) can reduce spark plug life and the emissions can be affected. You may get a malfunction indicator lamp lit up to alert you of a problem. Basically what MMT is, is a chemical added to fuel to boost the Octane.
> 
> With new fuels and engines like this, you gotta be careful what juice you get.
> 
> ...


Good post. :agree 100%


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I for one cant wait till they nail down to infrastructure on Hydrogen. BMW is already running a fleet of H2 cars in germany for testing the infrastructure (cars are full production not test models). 

H2 burns so much more efficiently and more powerfull. Immagine what an LS2 could do burning the most combustable substance known to man.


----------

